# New Memeber! My bunny poops while she is runnin!



## alexander (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello! im new to this site! ive had my lil Alexander (i know that is a boy name but she was named before we knew!) anyways, she has recently taken to running in circles around my feet and pooping while she is doin this?! she was compleltly liter box trainned and now she seems to be not so good at it! no other health issuses that i can see, she still eats and drinks reguarly and poops look normal. ive never had an indoor pet rabbit before, and since i got her at a pet store im not sure just how old she is. Im thinking maybe it is time to get her spayed? but im not sure! 

any comments would be lovely! thankx!!

~heather


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 3, 2006)

got any pictures? someone might be able to guess her age range from that. and what breed is she? 

Sometimes rabbits will untrain themselves. I think Pepper did that around his sexual maturity, so you may be right, it might be time to get her fixed.


----------



## alexander (Feb 3, 2006)

That is a really good idea about the pics! Here is my baby! **thx!







she loves her telephone books!




Any body with a guess of her age or what her wacky issue is!? lemme know! thx!!


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello Heather! Welcome to the forum!

Sounds like you have a very happy little bunnie who loves you and has staked a claim on you.

Running around your feet indicate that she loves you.....

.....and by pooping she is marking "Her territory"

To answer your last question....Yes. It may be time to spay her.

~Jim


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome, Heather! We're glad to have you here


----------



## alexander (Feb 3, 2006)

inkpansy:thankx! this is a really cool post site :love: the best one ive found so far!urplepansy:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2006)

awwww she loves you and she wants you as her own,to be loved by a bunny is the best feeling in the world,my heart just gets bigger and bigger everytime i think about bunny love,take what she gives you



:wave:and a happy welcome by the way


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 4, 2006)

If you have any more pictures, we would love to see you start a "bunny blog" with pictures in the "Bunny Blogs" section. Here at RO, we *love* pictures:inlove:


----------

